# Irreplaceable



## Rockinangel

Merhaba Türkiye! 
Here I am, with again  few sentences, 
hope someone can help me out! 


x you're irreplaceable
x I'm with you 
x Forget me not 
x Miss you, love 
x I won't let you down 
x All mine
x you were my everything 
x to be with you

Lol, I must sound like an hopeless romantic right now. 
But I am just impressed by the beautiful words you use! 
And impressed by the beautiful country, ofcourse 

Wish I was there right now. 

Love from Holland 
_Rockinangel_


----------



## merakli

x you're irreplaceable : I don't know
x I'm with you : "seninle beraberim"
x Forget me not : "beni unutma"
x Miss you, love : "seni özlüyorum; sevgiyle"
x I won't let you down : "seni birakmiyacagim" (I'm sorry, but I don't have the Turkish letters on my keyboard: in the 2nd word : the 'i's have no dot, and the 'g' has a "^" turned upside down above it
x All mine  : ?
x you were my everything "Benim her seyimsin" ?? ("s" has a "cédille" like "ç"
x to be with you : what do you mean? In order to be with you? In that case, it's "seninle beraber olmak için"

Greetings to your beautiful country I love so much.
Sébastien


----------



## cucu

MERHABA rockinangel,

you're irreplaceable = sen vazgeçilmezsin ''ç'' as CHair or yerin doldurulamaz

All mine = Hepsi benim

meraklı were'nt able to write these Turkish charesters : '' ı '' and '' ğ ''

greetings to your country...


----------



## Athena Dea

you were my everything "Benim her seyimsin"
I'd rather say "Benim her şeyimdin" because the sentence is in past tense.


----------



## Rockinangel

Thank you all soooo much for helping me out! 
Greetings back to France& Türkiye!


----------



## Chazzwozzer

I'd say* "yerin doldurulmaz"* for *"you're irreplaceable", *although I like cucu's translation as well.If _love _in* "Miss you, love" *means like* "honey," *and *"my dear," *then I'd translate it as *"canım"*, which means like *"my dear"* in English. Merakli got it like *"with love,"* so it may be also right, since it's not clear enough. 

And if you actually mean*"being with you"* by *"to be with you," *I'd rather say *"seninle olmak."

*Glad to hear that you are impressed by Turkish and Turkey and I can't even tell you how excidetly I am looking forward to coming back to the Netherlands. 

Groetjes,
Ekin


----------



## Rockinangel

Ah you certainly must Ekin! Thank you for your comments! Maybe we can swap from house for a while, lol. It's awfully cold here!  I've only been in Antalya (airport) then through Side to a small place(Kümkoy/Kumköy). Maybe you know it  

PS. you were right I indeed meant Miss you, love, with love as my dear/my honey etc. So thanks for that!


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Swapping? Deal! In fact, I'm living in Lara, Antalya where you can easily go to Kumköy_(Sand Village)_ whenever you want.  I've heard about it many times and already been to Side, but never visited Kumköy. I believe it has something very special for you in it. 

Well, I'll now give it a shot and make some changes in sentences and create a better-sounding poem in Turkish for you, so that you can send it to anyone knows Turkish and you are in love with. 


_Yerin değişmez benim için,
Çünkü hep seninleyim,
Unutma beni,
Çok seviyorum seni,
Asla bırakmayacağım seni,
Çünkü seviyorum seni.

_I dropped some sound-breaking sentences and added extra words.


----------



## Rockinangel

Aww thanks! That's the sweetest thing! Allthough I don't understand everything, what is in it. But am sure it's beautiful! 

You know the funny thing is, my parents are in Lara now! On a holiday! Hahaha what a coïncidence!


----------



## Chazzwozzer

It may sound not so well and poor in English but it sure is way much better in Turkish, as a poem of course!

*Here's the translation of what I've written:*
_You're irreplaceable for me,
Because I'm always with you,
I love you so much,
I'll never let you down,
Because I love you.

_


> You know the funny thing is, my parents are in Lara now! On a holiday! Hahaha what a coïncidence!


Oh, well!  My house is very close to area where all those hotels of Lara are in. So, I'm probably just 5 or 10 minutes away from your parents.


----------



## Rockinangel

ah very cool! They are in the Lara Beach Hotel  
And I love your poem! I think it sounds beautiful in English as well! Thanks again!


----------

